# Monster Rod Holders



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just got my Monsters delivered today after ordering Saturday am. Thanks to Steve Douglas and Monsters for great service. These things are better than advertised. Can't wait to get on my boat and on the water. I have fought for 2 yrs with RAMS and a couple driftmasters. These things are unbelievable. Last rod holders I will ever buy and worth every penny. If you are considering rod holders, you have to get Monsters. 

These are the 0/33 combos. Going to put 4 across the back and one on each side. Will be ready for catfishing on river or anywhere and trolling for gators.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I love mine. ENJOY!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I love mine as well! Have 12 of them on my boat. You will not be disappointed!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS guys for the pics & info. 
I've had some pole holders break,,, IT SUCKS!

I love to build stuff during the winter, & I have a bunch of SSteel 3/8" rods in the corner,,,, Think I'll try to build some up!
I see that they screw into a base? What stops them from un-spinning?
Maybe something like a Back-up wing-nut?
confused: They would work great for NC OBX surf fishing too! WAY easier to grab the pole & set-the-hook! I could screw 'em to the top of an angle- iron sand spike,,, patent coming!)
Would you be kind enough to post another pic of the base, and maybe with a ruler in the picture?
Thanks Again


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

How do you set them so they don't spin? Is there a wingnut or something?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks,,, i got it.
I found lots of ideas here;

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Monster+Pole+holders&qpvt=Monster+Pole+holders&FORM=IGRE#a


http://monsterrodholders.com/shop/192-2/


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> How do you set them so they don't spin? Is there a wingnut or something?


Yeah there is a nut that goes on them that keeps them from spinning in the base. 

Doboy-

There is a guy that built a base and attached the Monster to them for bank fishing which would go great with your idea of using them in the surf and what not. He posted the picture on Steve's facebook page. I will see if I can't find the picture so you can use that as an idea for yours


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

There is a nut that goes underneath. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Ill say the same thing everyone else is. These are some nice rod holders. No matter the size of the fish these holders will not give way


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I started fabricating a rack for them this weekend. Going to use 1 and 1/4 square tubular steel and a couple peices of rolled steel that are 2 and 3 inches wide to mount to my boat. I fish out of the fishiest fish and ski boat that my wife and I could agree on so my rack is going to have to be removable but still sturdy or it defeats the purpose of having Monsters. Going to use the tubular steel to raise rod holders about six inches off deck. They will be mounted on 48 x 2 in steel and going to weld 4 pieces of 6 x 3 in steel perpendicularly to create a solid base with a 1/2 in bolt in each end of the bases to secure. Going to finish with some black rubberized underbody paint and of course some bright red on the tips to stay with the monster theme. I will upload some pics once complete.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is a pic of my monsters on the rack I made. I decided to make two smaller racks and leave some space between for netting fish off the back and I have a 6ft light pole that goes in the center of my deck. I off-centered the middle rod holder so I could swing the outside holder out wider if I am using six poles. Hope to get on boat this week and put them to use. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

The reason I put Monster rod holders on my boat is simple. The plastic rod holders just can't handle a blue cat over 50 lbs. They were always breaking .The blue cat strikes with such power even with the drag system set right the plastic rod holders just can't handle it. After waiting for that one big hit the last thing you want is to see your rod in a position where it is impossible to retrieve. It has happen to me two times ,boy that is a hard pill to swallow. I lost both of those fish due to the rod holders breaking that was enough for me.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Finally installed and will get put to use this weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

One thing to watch for is over time changing positions screwing and unscrewing Make SURE you havent at some time ran out of threads or from experience you will drop one in the river LOL I made a holder using a seat pedestal can be removed easily if needed Works Great


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

have you guys looked at the downeastern line of rod holders, super strong, we pull $60.00 baits with these all day long at 5 mph, the baits will dive to 60 foot pull like a mack truck and never had one fail in 20 + years using them.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

muskyhound said:


> have you guys looked at the downeastern line of rod holders, super strong, we pull $60.00 baits with these all day long at 5 mph, the baits will dive to 60 foot pull like a mack truck and never had one fail in 20 + years using them.


I have seen those but I like the size of the monsters. I had RAMs but they were too small for cat rods. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

What is nice about the downeasterns is you just lift straight up and it releases, they can be rotated at 45 to 90 360 degrees and tipped up and down, they make permanent, clamp on, rail mounts most of the Bert and traxstex and alike make mounting plates for them as well, I have ugly sticks that I pull big baits with they are tuna rods and fit no problems..


----------

